# Boils??



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I get boils once and awhile on my back, not often and generoly only one. Just a boil about the size of a quarter, maybe not that big. My question is what do any of you do that ever get them? The last one I went in and had the doctor open it , clean it, and pack it with gauze. The next day the wife pulled the gauze and it healed up. Anything to do about them without going to the doctor? > Thanks Much > Marc


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

The only time I've had one, a long soak in a hot tub opened it up, and I was able to dress it with gauze afterwards. I think I remember tea tree oil being recommended to be applied, however tea tree oil isn't recommended for use by men.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They are called furunicles, and are caused by a staph infection. Hot/warm compresses to open them and/or popping them to let the pus drain followed by some antibiotic ointment will usually clear them up. If you get a lot of them, you would need some systematic antibiotics. If you ever get one that doesn't heal up easily, you should see a doctor to make sure the staph isn't a MRSA type. Cleaning the skin well, and scrubbing lightly to clear the pores is supposed to help prevent them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

There are quite a few youtube videos of do-it-yourself lancings. Consider yourself lucky, you DO NOT want one on your sitter downer! I gad to have GA surgery on mine, it was huge.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

tinknal said:


> I gad to have GA surgery on mine, it was huge.


Did they put you on antibiotics? And for how long? I'm curious because a furuncle there would be a huge infection risk. Which antibiotics did they use if they did?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> Did they put you on antibiotics? And for how long? I'm curious because a furuncle there would be a huge infection risk. Which antibiotics did they use if they did?


The infection formed way before the boil. They put me on antibiotics and they had to wait for the cyst to form. They put me on cipro and metronidazole. Both for a week. They also gave me a big dose of some kind of antibiotic IV during the surgery.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm glad they were so careful and used lots of antibiotics. The area is such an infection risk for sepsis. I hope you are doing better soon.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

DH used to get them in his armpit...infected hair follicle. You would not BELIEVE how those things in the armpit can smell! For several yards, in fact!

Later on, he had many problems with MRSA infections. I think treating as SOON as possible can help prevent extended MRSA infection later.

Mon


----------



## nalather (May 17, 2012)

Pine tar salve, aka black salve is very good for boils.


----------



## nalather (May 17, 2012)

Plendlful said:


> The only time I've had one, a long soak in a hot tub opened it up, and I was able to dress it with gauze afterwards. I think I remember tea tree oil being recommended to be applied, however tea tree oil isn't recommended for use by men.


I've never heard tea tree oil wasn't recommended for men & I've made remedies for years. I highly recommend tea tree oil for both men & women. During WW1 & 2 tea tree oil was the antiseptic used for military. Where tea tree wasn't, bay was.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> DH used to get them in his armpit...infected hair follicle. You would not BELIEVE how those things in the armpit can smell! For several yards, in fact!
> 
> Later on, he had many problems with MRSA infections. I think treating as SOON as possible can help prevent extended MRSA infection later.
> 
> Mon


He is probably colonized with MRSA. After that happens recurrent MRSA infections pop up so easily.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ichthammol ointment,it'll draw the boil to a head.


----------



## rniare (Jul 23, 2011)

The boils are caused by the jobs we do. In the summer, the heat, sweat and dirt cause pores to get clogged and bacteria grows. Using a antibacterial soap in the shower like "Dial" will help, but when you first notice one coming on, hot pack it with plain water on a wash cloth several times, using the warmest water you can stand. That increases circulation in that area and takes away the bacteria naturally. The excess will come to a head and it will drain. Dont wait till it is huge and painful. If you get a fever though, then you need to see a Dr. Hope that helps. Sorru I didnt see this thread till now.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

oth47 said:


> Ichthammol ointment,it'll draw the boil to a head.


I remember hearing about this, what is it, and where do you get it?


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

backwoods said:


> I remember hearing about this, what is it, and where do you get it?


I get it at the feed store in the equine section. We use it when one of the horses gets an abscessed hoof.


----------

